# My first foutain pen (and without any lathe)



## Maximil (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello

This is my first try to make a pen. I've no lathe , so I try to do without (excuse my language, I'm French:wink
It's not perfect, there are problems of concentricity (?) but the next will be better.
Another thing, I have nether done woodturning before :biggrin:
Nothing extraordinary, but I tried to do my best.
I had another problem, the kit are in inch, but all here is metric. So it was not evident to center correctly the bushing on my M6 (6mm) homemade pen mandrel.













And for those who would like to know how I've done 





I'm ready to make another on, less colourfull (black onyx), but with the same kit. I will try to have better finitions.

What do you think about this ?

(and thankss for all your explications on this site )


----------



## dntrost (Aug 28, 2008)

I think you did a great job and don't worry about your English, many Americans on this site don't do any better with their English! :biggrin:

And also welcome to the group!


----------



## Skye (Aug 28, 2008)

For not having a lathe, your pen looks as good, if not better, than a lot of first pens which use a lathe. Very good work!

I think that blank would make a great closed end pen. Where did you get it?


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 28, 2008)

Certainly much better than my first through .... pens.  Very nice job.  
Here is what I use to quickly convert between Metric and our system.  

http://www.worldwidemetric.com/metcal.htm


----------



## TowMater (Aug 28, 2008)

Max,

That's awesome for a first pen. For a first pen without even a lathe is even more impressive.

One question, does your neck get sore holding it sideways to turn like that?

Keep up the good work Mon a Mi. ( I think that's French, but I never took French)


----------



## dgscott (Aug 28, 2008)

tres bien!
doug


----------



## MobilMan (Aug 28, 2008)

dntrost- you musta been reading my mind.  I can't see one thing wrong with that pen.
   Maximil-wouldn't it be easier if the post [tool rest] was the same length as the blanks?  The pic looks like it's a lot shorter.  Before I got a lathe I had kicked around the idea of using my press layed on it's back mounted in a cradle.  You've shown us one doesn't need an expensive lathe to turn a first class pen.


----------



## Maximil (Aug 28, 2008)

Skye said:


> For not having a lathe, your pen looks as good, if not better, than a lot of first pens which use a lathe. Very good work!
> 
> I think that blank would make a great closed end pen. Where did you get it?


here
it's the Toucan model.

TowMater: I'm sorry but I don't understand your question, even with an automatic translator in help 
"Mon a Mi" I think it's "Mon ami" (as "my friend" )

Mobil man: it's shorter but the only explication I have is that I had only this lenght in stock  But I'had a lot of vibration so I have worked in 2 sessions the celluloid, so the post was more longer than the blanks in fact 

PaulDoug: thanks. I think I'll drill the bushings to 7 or 8mm (less vibration) to have a perfect adjustement with a pen mandrel of M7 or M8. But for that, I've to drill perfectly centered the bushings.  

Skye: as I love ST Dupont Olympio, I ask myself if my next pen will be closed end or not. 

Thanks for your comments


----------



## gpgsm (Aug 28, 2008)

For newbie like me is a beautiful pen, bravo!


----------



## Skye (Aug 28, 2008)

I think Tow was asking if your neck hurt, meaning you hold your head sideways while you make the pen. It was a joke I think.

Thanks for the link to the pen blank


----------



## Ligget (Aug 28, 2008)

That is a beautiful pen, the fit and finish looks excellent and considering you never used a lathe makes it even more impressive!:bananen_smilies046:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 28, 2008)

C'est un tres beau stylo, Max!


----------



## marcruby (Aug 28, 2008)

Maximil;

What a nice pen, even if you did make it 'sideways.'

I just had a thought.  Several of us (me included) often use what is called 'Italian Lucite' for pen making.  Normally the material is used for pipestems, etc.  But many of the colors are unique.  I've never been able to locate the Italian source for the lucite we get here.  I'm not asking you to go into business for yourself, but if you happen to know of a contact, I'd appreciate finding out.

Marc


----------



## LostintheWoods (Aug 28, 2008)

Your first pen? Turned on a drill press, and not a lathe? Its BEAUTIFUL! You've done an excellent job, and deserve a lot of praise for what you've accomplished. Good work!


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 28, 2008)

That is a pen you can be proud of.
You are off to a great start.
Bravo!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice pen, great job.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 29, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## Maximil (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks to all.
Skye: thanks for the traduction. Effectively, it was not easy to turn in this position, but it's better than nothing :wink:



> Several of us (me included) often use what is called 'Italian Lucite' for pen making. Normally the material is used for pipestems, etc. But many of the colors are unique. I've never been able to locate the Italian source for the lucite we get here. I'm not asking you to go into business for yourself, but if you happen to know of a contact, I'd appreciate finding out.


 I currently buy in USA for french friends, I could do the same thing in the other way. But I don't find what is exactly "italian Lucite". Do you have pics or links please and the price you have that ?
If I find something cheaper here (and probably ), perhaps we could see that together.

I've a few questions:
- how do you do to have perpendicularity confused: 90°) ? do you use barrel trimmer head on an pilot shaft ?
- do you let the stock nib on your fountain pen ? if not, where could I buy a good qualité gold nib (for my kit).

Thanks


EDIT: ok, lucite is a commercial name for acrylic  I'll looking for contact here.


----------



## Maximil (Aug 29, 2008)

Re

I've called my contact here and I can find your product.
You can see the coloris (example)  on this page

A poor picture about one "italian lucite" in dark blue





I could have them in 25 x 130 (about 7/8" x 5") in a lot of colors. (or longer if necessary, the price is about the weight, not the dimension)
My contact says me that price would be about 1,40€ (about 2$) for each, but without shipping.
For shipping in France there is no soucy but for US (with the parity $/€), it would be interesting only for a command of a lot of blank (10 or plus, same color or not).
I'm waiting for my contact to have effective price with shipping and colors available.
What do you think about ?


----------



## dntrost (Aug 29, 2008)

Man I would love to get some.  I think you could sell all all you could get your hands on.


----------



## reddwil (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks very good Max.


----------



## george (Aug 29, 2008)

*Great !*

Great pen. Specialy for non-lathe work.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 29, 2008)

Ooh La la, magnifique. Cant imagine the difficulty factor here, well done!


----------



## itsme_timd (Aug 29, 2008)

That's a gorgeous pen!  I would never have guessed it wasn't done on a lathe and sure wouldn't have guessed it was your first attempt.


----------



## dkarcher (Aug 29, 2008)

Max, that is one beautiful pen. More impressive is that it is your first one and you did it on a drill press. 
Congratulations!:good:


----------



## marcruby (Aug 29, 2008)

Some of those look very interesting!  and the price you qoute would be good even with shipping added in.  Here's a link to the primary seller of Lucite here for pipe stems and pen blanks -

http://www.pipemakers.org/rods01.html

The material turns a bit differently than US acrylic and some of the more translucent types can be wonderful over a painted tube.

Marc




Maximil said:


> Re
> 
> I've called my contact here and I can find your product.
> You can see the coloris (example)  on this page
> ...


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 29, 2008)

Beautiful work on the pen!  Je ne parles pas francais although it is a mandatory requirement where I'm from.  I thought that pen was in metric, not standard.  They send you a 10.5 and a 12.5 mm bit for a JR Gent.


----------



## Maximil (Aug 29, 2008)

I will have the information about lucite next week, I'll write here the price. But the question: how many people woold be interested ? Or I send a "package" to USA and you see between you ?

I've juste made little modifications on my drill press. The homemade mandrin pen (thread stem ) is now a M8 stainless steel (less vibration) and the bushings have been tapped by a professional on a metal lathe. So, my second pen (Yes, I've time to spend ) is on, and the results is better, a lot better. Pictures perhaps this week.


----------



## cowjelly (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks outstanding! Way to overcome not having a lathe.


----------



## novop711 (Aug 29, 2008)

Maximil, the pen looks beautiful.


----------



## markgum (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks good to me.  Welcome to the group.


----------



## marcruby (Aug 29, 2008)

I would be interested.  The biggest problem will probably be paying you.  Most folks here use paypal.  If that works for you then we can manage with no real problem.  If others are interested we will have to see how complicated things get.  If it's not too complicated I can act as the point for the deal.

Once you have prices we'll start a thread in the individual classified section and see what develops.

Marc



Maximil said:


> I will have the information about lucite next week, I'll write here the price. But the question: how many people woold be interested ? Or I send a "package" to USA and you see between you ?
> 
> I've juste made little modifications on my drill press. The homemade mandrin pen (thread stem ) is now a M8 stainless steel (less vibration) and the bushings have been tapped by a professional on a metal lathe. So, my second pen (Yes, I've time to spend ) is on, and the results is better, a lot better. Pictures perhaps this week.


----------



## mobrackett (Aug 29, 2008)

If you get a lathe, Than where all in trouble!!!
Great work!!! :beauty:


----------



## Maximil (Aug 29, 2008)

marcruby said:


> I would be interested.  The biggest problem will probably be paying you.  Most folks here use paypal.  If that works for you then we can manage with no real problem.  If others are interested we will have to see how complicated things get.  If it's not too complicated I can act as the point for the deal.
> 
> Once you have prices we'll start a thread in the individual classified section and see what develops.
> 
> Marc



Marcruby: paypal ? what's this ? :biggrin: I've paypal and I accept paypal, international virement in $... there will be no soucy 
If you can act as the point for the deal, the shipping cost will be lower. Ok, thanks for that.


----------



## TowMater (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks like those Lucite blanks would be in at about $3.00 a piece after shipping??

I'd be very interested!


----------



## Daniel (Aug 29, 2008)

Really nice pen, lathe or no lathe. Can't wait to see what you come up with when you have had a little practice.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 29, 2008)

I think the pen looks great!  That's an ambitious kit for your first pen 

I did quite a few pens on a drill press before I got my lathe.  Penn State sells a set up for that that looks pretty similar to what you've made.

Thanks for sharing.

  -Barry


----------



## Maximil (Aug 30, 2008)

My second try without any lathe.
Not perfect, my drill press don't turn round 
I have try to modify a little the kit as most of you here.

Black onyx (not terrible to work I find)




What do you think about this kit in all black ?

Are the adjustements perfect (really perfect) on a mini-lathe ?


----------



## kruger (Aug 30, 2008)

Beau travail vu de France.
Je te félicite pour ton ingéniosité.
Une question précédente te demandait pourquoi tu n'avais pas fait le support + long que le carrelet que tu tournes pour une question de régularité.
Si ta perceuse ne tourne pas concentrique, c'est peut être un problème de roulement ou d'alignement.
Concernant la " lucite" dans les forums il y a une rubrique qui s'appelle " group purchase" a travers laquelle tu peux faire une proposition d'achat groupé avec envoi à une ou x adresses aux USA qui te permettras de définir la quantité à commander.
Encore félicitations pour ton travail et ta pratique de l'anglais.
Tu as du voir que c'est un site formidable qui fonctionne à fond dans l'échange et l'émulation.
Dernière question, que prends tu comme finition?
Norbert

One other Froggy on this Big Forum


----------



## bitshird (Aug 30, 2008)

Very creative way to turn a pen, and a very good job considering the way you did it.


----------



## Maximil (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks



kruger said:


> Beau travail vu de France.
> Si ta perceuse ne tourne pas concentrique, c'est peut être un problème de roulement ou d'alignement.


 I think the real reason is that my drill press is a low-cost china model.



> Concernant la " lucite" dans les forums il y a une rubrique qui s'appelle " group purchase" a travers laquelle tu peux faire une proposition d'achat groupé avec envoi à une ou x adresses aux USA qui te permettras de définir la quantité à commander.


 Thanks for this explication  I'm always waiting for complementary information.

In French for Kruger: est-ce que cela t'interesserait ? as-tu une adresse msn ?



> Dernière question, que prends tu comme finition?


I use sand paper from 400 to 1000, with water. I finish with Miror, a product to shine copper.

I didn't have response about my questions about finitions and lathe (and for the gold nib too). Does someone have an idea ?


----------

